# darkening a bay's coat?



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

There are supplements out there but most darkening supplements contain paprika and/or capsacin which is illegal in recognized competition. I used one called SmartDark and Handsome from SmartDark & Handsome™ - Horse Coat Enhancer - Supplements from SmartPak Equine. 

The particular horse I had I had only ridden in training shows..he never got to a level to go to a recognized show but all I would have had to do, if I remember correctly, was take him off the supplement for something like a month and no drug screen would pull it. Here....see the difference from one summer to the next..the horse was a dark bay:


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry...missed the edit time frame..these two shots are of his early summer starting to bleach out and his winter, I just rolled in the mud and had a grand time, darker coat look. The pic in the previous post with him very dark was taken the following summer..he had been on the supplement for about 4 months at that point. So, in order, the starting to bleach, the full bleach, the back to normal fall and then the summer dark.


----------



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

The main ingredient in any color enhancer is usually paprika. I buy paprika in bulk (I get it from the Amish, so it comes in a 10 lb bag) and feed one tablespoon a day. It's far cheaper than buying little containers of paprika every week or so, lol! In several months, you'll DEFINITELY see results! My mare is black, and although the paprika hasn't completely kept her from fading in the sun this summer, she is far darker than she was last summer without it. 
I also feed two tablespoons of whole flax seed per day to keep their hair shiny. You can feed more if you wish. Some people feed a cup a day. I don't feed her ground flax seed, since it can spoil easily if not used all at once. Horses digest whole flax seed just as well. 
When I took my mare to a trainer, to learn to drive, he took one look at her silky black coat and said, "Oh. She's been blanketed. Do we need to do that too?" It took a lot of convincing to get him to believe that she's never been blanketed! Too bad I don't have any good before and after pictures for you! Paprika and flax seed DO work though, and are a lot cheaper than buying a specific supplement. (And you'll notice that the SmartPak enhancer that a previous poster referred to contains- tada!- paprika.)
Paprika works to bring out the natural color of the coat, while flax seed keeps it smooth and shiny (or so I've found). It won't change your horse's color, just enhance it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I love Dark as Knight! You can get it in Smart Paks so it isn't real expensive. They make a show formula that you can switch to if you're worried about that.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok not to hijack your thread, but could this sort of thing also be used to darken the mane/tail/dark points of a buckskin?? Mine is always bleaching out, especially her tail :/ 

OP, your horse is SO handsome by the way!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Ok not to hijack your thread, but could this sort of thing also be used to darken the mane/tail/dark points of a buckskin?? Mine is always bleaching out, especially her tail :/
> 
> OP, your horse is SO handsome by the way!


Yes, at least the Dark as Knight will help protect against sun damage. For my show horses, I keep them in during the day and out in the evening/night and I bag their tails.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yes, at least the Dark as Knight will help protect against sun damage. For my show horses, I keep them in during the day and out in the evening/night and I bag their tails.


Thanks! I bag her tail too, but that leaves the top sticking out, which is the part that gets sun bleached the worst...a nice burnt orange color :-|


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Thanks! I bag her tail too, but that leaves the top sticking out, which is the part that gets sun bleached the worst...a nice burnt orange color :-|


You can use a foam in hair color to blacken her tail while you wait for the BAK to work from the inside out. Usually 6 weeks or so. But at least you can have a black tail til then. :wink:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You can use a foam in hair color to blacken her tail while you wait for the BAK to work from the inside out. Usually 6 weeks or so. But at least you can have a black tail til then. :wink:


yeah I've definitely done that! :lol: Works well temporarily BUT it's a HUGE pain to do when you don't want ANY of the dye to touch your CREAM COLORED horse!! I need like 3 helpers - 1 to hold a towel around her tail, me putting the dye on, and another to be ready to wipe if it DOES get on anything :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> yeah I've definitely done that! :lol: Works well temporarily BUT it's a HUGE pain to do when you don't want ANY of the dye to touch your CREAM COLORED horse!! I need like 3 helpers - 1 to hold a towel around her tail, me putting the dye on, and another to be ready to wipe if it DOES get on anything :lol:


LOL! Yeah, not a remedy I'd use unless we were going to a show the next day or something. But if you can wait, the BAK starts working and you won't have that problem anymore.


----------



## darcied (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks heaps everyone!  

Tlkng1, i love the before and after shots!  

I don't show, so the fact its not allowed isn't a problem for me at this stage... but why does it come up illegal? 

I'm definitely going to try the Paprika and flax seeds, Turkish Van... 

Has anyone had an experience with turmeric or sunflower seeds? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

darcied said:


> Thanks heaps everyone!
> 
> Tlkng1, i love the before and after shots!
> 
> ...


Paprika tests positive for capsaicin, an analgesic, which is a banned substance in show horses.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

does anyone know where to buy paprika in bulk? online it looks like it's $11 for 5# but shipping is another $15. i'd be happy to pick it up locally, but no idea where to find the stuff lol.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Just wondering if any of the natural supplements like paprika will help to darken the dapples on a grey pony? I was told by a friend to feed her pumpkin, but she's not keen on the taste.


----------

